# Berlusconi al G8 di Toronto



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

*PALAZZO CHIGI*

*Berlusconi al G8 di Toronto
al seguito una nuova collaboratrice*

*La giovane donna, biondissima e vestita di bianco, scende dall'Airbus dietro il premier. Sarebbe una ex componente dello staff di Renata Polverini*







*TORONTO* - La si vede scendere la scaletta dell'Airbus presidenziale subito dietro Berlusconi. Di bianco vestita, biondissima, chi è quella misteriosa ragazza che il Cavaliere ha scelto per il G8 di Toronto? A Palazzo Chigi le bocche sono cucite. Di certo la nuova presenza nella ristrettissima delegazione italiana è stata notata sugli schermi del media centre.

*GUARDA IL VIDEO* 1

Alcune voci di dentro la indicano in Federica Gagliardi, già collaboratrice di Renata Polverini. Galeotto fu proprio un incontro elettorale, al termine del quale il premier rimase colpito dalla giovane ragazza dello staff di Polverini e chiese che gli venisse presentata. Da lì, in pochi mesi, il gran salto al G8 di Toronto. *Ma a che titolo partecipa al summit?*




Secondo voi? :cooldue:


----------



## aristocat (26 Giugno 2010)

Uhm... questo forse non lo sapremo mai.
ma il punto è che di tutti i collaboratori maschi del premier nessuno si pone queste domande. E magari sono molto meno preparati della bionda in questione :mrgreen:. Solo che il tam tam di ipotesi scatta solo per lei...:nuke:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Uhm... questo forse non lo sapremo mai.
> ma il punto è che di tutti i collaboratori maschi del premier nessuno si pone queste domande. E magari sono molto meno preparati della bionda in questione :mrgreen:. Solo che il tam tam di ipotesi scatta solo per lei...:nuke:


 I collaboratori maschi si sa con quale criterio vengono scelti e pure le collaboratrici.
La preparazione a dire di sì è fondamentale per entrambi.


----------



## aristocat (26 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I collaboratori maschi si sa con quale criterio vengono scelti e pure le collaboratrici.
> *La preparazione a dire di sì è fondamentale per entrambi*.


Che poi... in certi contesti e situazioni, la tua giusta osservazione verrebbe presa per una battuta :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Che poi... in certi contesti e situazioni, la tua giusta osservazione verrebbe presa per una battuta :carneval:


Vabeh', ma una giornata e' fatta di "tempi" diversi  c'e' il giorno e, la notte  e la notte e' sempre breve in confronto al giorno :rotfl: come faceva la canzoncina delle Kessler: La notte e' piccola per noi, troppo piccolina :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

Ho trovato il video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nClIm8BJM5Y


Che belle eh?


----------



## aristocat (26 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabeh', ma una giornata e' fatta di "tempi" diversi  c'e' il giorno e, la notte  e la notte e' sempre breve in confronto al giorno :rotfl: come faceva la canzoncina delle Kessler: La notte e' piccola per noi, troppo piccolina :carneval:


Aiuto Mari' sono tarda sto pomeriggio spiegati meglio :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Aiuto Mari' sono tarda sto pomeriggio spiegati meglio :mexican:


Lo sanno tutti cosa fa di notte il nostro presidente del consiglio  Putin gli ha regalato pure un "lettone" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (26 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo sanno tutti cosa fa di notte il nostro presidente del consiglio  Putin gli ha regalato pure un "lettone" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah sì? questa non la sapevo :mrgreen:. Però.... insolito come regalo :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2010)

Vabe' almeno tromba... ci mancherebbe che oltre a essere un perfetto imbecille incompetente fosse pure frustrato:singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ah sì? questa non la sapevo :mrgreen:. Però.... insolito come regalo :mexican:


Perche' insolito  diciamo che Putin ha inquadrato bene il personaggio ... vedi se lo hanno mai regato ad Andreotti un "lettone"  

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vabe' almeno tromba... ci mancherebbe che oltre a essere un perfetto imbecille incompetente fosse pure frustrato:singleeye:


Immagina i trammi e i danni in piu' che ferebbe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poveri noi :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Immagina i trammi e i danni in piu' che ferebbe :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poveri noi :carneval:


Diventerebbe lui:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (26 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' insolito  diciamo che Putin ha inquadrato bene il personaggio ... vedi se lo hanno mai regato ad Andreotti un "lettone"
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eh, eh, eh...come dire... niente di nuovo sul fronte *orientale*? :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (26 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Diventerebbe lui:carneval:


Oh santo cielo... hai ragione anche te :carneval:  ... 
Ma poi vuol dire e non vuol dire, anche Kim Jong-Il è un puttaniere da campionato mondiale 
OT: Chi è quel figaccione che hai nell'avatar?:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Diventerebbe lui:carneval:


*Veramente il suo modello e' lui* :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:








*Solo che non si e' rassegnato ancora alla pelata*  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

che vergogna
un premier che relega sè stesso a macchietta
e le donne a scaldino del letto di una macchietta


----------



## Anna A (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che vergogna
> un premier che relega sè stesso a macchietta
> e le donne a scaldino del letto di una macchietta


ma guarda, ci sarebbe pure da esser stufi di bere la panzana che è lui a decidere le sorti del paese, visto che mi pare lapalissiano che a farlo sono i soliti poteri forti dello stato. parlo di banche e multinazionali varie comprendenti anche assicurazioni e balle varie.
lo lasciano lì perché il gioco va bene a lui e va bene a loro.. ma davvero credete che sia il popolo a decidere chi verrà eletto?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma guarda, ci sarebbe pure da esser stufi di bere la panzana che è lui a decidere le sorti del paese, visto che mi pare lapalissiano che a farlo sono i soliti poteri forti dello stato. parlo di banche e multinazionali varie comprendenti anche assicurazioni e balle varie.
> lo lasciano lì perché il gioco va bene a lui e va bene a loro.. ma davvero credete che sia il popolo a decidere chi verrà eletto?


 
che tristezza lo stesso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma guarda, ci sarebbe pure da esser stufi di bere la panzana che è lui a decidere le sorti del paese, visto che mi pare lapalissiano che a farlo sono i soliti poteri forti dello stato. parlo di banche e multinazionali varie comprendenti anche assicurazioni e balle varie.
> lo lasciano lì perché il gioco va bene a lui e va bene a loro.. ma davvero credete che sia il popolo a decidere chi verrà eletto?


 Se non è lui a governare non lo sono neppure gli altri con cui lui si incontra, ma che sono rappresentanti dignitosi per i loro Paesi.
Poi la politica, se volesse, potrebbe svolgere la sua funzione.


----------



## Anna A (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non è lui a governare non lo sono neppure gli altri con cui lui si incontra, ma che sono rappresentanti dignitosi per i loro Paesi.
> *Poi la politica, se volesse, potrebbe svolgere la sua funzione.*


 
 i rotschild hanno manipolato la politica di mezzo mondo e questo già dai tempi in cui si credeva nella repubblica e nella legalitè
 gli ideali son cosa ormai dimenticata in qualche polveroso stanzone della prima repubblica e sepolti insieme ad essa.
i governi esteri sono nelle nostra stessa situzione, ed è appunto per questo che sono ancora più ipocriti di berlusconi quando si indignano per le sue uscite, ben sapendo che lui è quello che sono loro solo con qualche rotella che fa i capricci quando sarebbe il caso di tacere .. e i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Ma avete sentito della storia della ciulatina con la cameriera??:mexican::mexican:
quest 'uomo è INCREDIBILE 

(infatti non gli credo:mexican


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> i rotschild hanno manipolato la politica di mezzo mondo e questo già dai tempi in cui si credeva nella repubblica e nella legalitè
> gli ideali son cosa ormai dimenticata in qualche polveroso stanzone della prima repubblica e sepolti insieme ad essa.
> i governi esteri sono nelle nostra stessa situzione, ed è appunto per questo che sono ancora più ipocriti di berlusconi quando si indignano per le sue uscite, ben sapendo che lui è quello che sono loro solo con qualche rotella che fa i capricci quando sarebbe il caso di tacere .. e i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.


 Lo è anche quello che scrivi che porta al totale disimpegno e a lasciare la politica agli scaltri e ai profittatori.
Non credo proprio che in passato ci fossero più mezzi per far politica, soprattutto quando finivi fucilato o al confino.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Ma avete sentito della storia della ciulatina con la cameriera??:mexican::mexican:
> quest 'uomo è INCREDIBILE
> 
> (infatti non gli credo:mexican


 Per me davvero non è consapevole di quante cose dice di sè con una battuta...


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me davvero non è consapevole di quante cose dice di sè con una battuta...


ma l'interdizione coatta non sarebbe una soluzione?:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> ma l'interdizione coatta non sarebbe una soluzione?:mexican:


 Sarebbe LA soluzione.:mexican:
Ma guai a proporla direbbero che è una proposta da gulag... :singleeye:


----------



## Anna A (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo è anche quello che scrivi che porta al totale disimpegno e a lasciare la politica agli scaltri e ai profittatori.
> Non credo proprio che in passato ci fossero più mezzi per far politica, *soprattutto quando finivi fucilato o al confino.*


c'era la forza della disperazione e del volersi rialzare.. ancora ci si poteva credere..
ma cosa ne hanno fatto della nostra povera e bella Italia?
la hanno depredata dal di dentro, come sanguisughe mai sazie. hanno calpestato la volontà di chi la voleva unita, di chi ha pianto morti mai tornati e mai trovati, da caporetto a nikolajevska e tutto per cosa, per lasciare quegli ideali in mano ad un popolo governato da parassiti senza voglia di lavorare. e
no, uno stato che non ha memoria non può che essere la peggiore delle vergogne.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2010)

Io ho buona memoria...


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Veramente il suo modello e' lui* :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almeno Lui le amanti non le nominava ministro...


----------



## Micia (1 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vabe' almeno tromba... ci mancherebbe che oltre a essere un perfetto imbecille incompetente fosse pure frustrato:singleeye:


 :rotfl:questa credo non sia stata ancora detta su Silvietto.


----------

